# South West Ship Show



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

I see that this year's show will be on 14th April at the Leisure Centre in Portishead. Judging by the list of traders and exhibitors, it should be another good one. I usually meet a few of the SN crew at these shows. Hope to see some of you again this year.


----------

